# [amd64] X, nvidia 6600 e mouse

## calvizia

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 #1 Mon Feb 21 22:33:48 CET 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 21 February 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Wed Feb 23 01:09:57 2005

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

Using vt 7

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xc4000004b0000000 e: 0xc4000004bfffffff correcting

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  204

  Current serial number in output stream:  208

tux root # (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

```

```
tux root # mouse-test

This program is designed to help you in detecting what type your

mouse is. Please follow the instructions of this program. If you're

bored before it is done, you can always press your 'Interrupt' key

(usually Ctrl-C)

         *** Remember: don't run any software which reads the mouse device

         *** while making this test. This includes "gpm","selection", "X"

Note that this program is by no means complete, and its main role is

to detect how does the middle button work on serial mice

/dev/hpet: Invalid argument

inotify: No such file or directory

psaux: No such file or directory

rtc: No such file or directory

Trying with 1200 baud

 The possible device nodes are:

        /dev/fbsplash

```

non so come mai ma con questa nuova installazione ho problemi su problemi, credo che tenterò con la versione a 32bit visto che in questo modo non riesco a fare più quello che facevo con il vecchio pc.

Comunque vediamo se riesco a risolvere il problema.

Facendo varie prove il famoso schermo a puntini bianchi e neri li vedo sempre, ma non sono mai riuscito a far partire il mouse, ne su usb ne su ps/2, inoltre sembra esserci anche un problema sui driver video.

Premetto che ho emerso secondo le guide (che hanno funzionanato sulla vecchia installazione) tutto quello che occore per la scheda nvidia.

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a mettere /dev/psaux?

----------

## calvizia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai provato a mettere /dev/psaux?

 

si ho provato, ma niente.  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

sarà nforce4?

ora è su usb al boot riconosce tutto mmouse e tastiera........

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao hai provato a mettere:

```
Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
```

?

----------

## calvizia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao hai provato a mettere:
> 
> ```
> Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
> ```
> ...

 

si... 

ho configurato xorgconfig, ma anche la scheda video mi da problemi

```

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xc4000004b0000000 e: 0xc4000004bfffffff correcting

(EE) VGA(0): driver can't support depth 24

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

dovrei tanto vedere di risolvere questo? 

Come posso fare a greppare il file xorg.conf escludendo le righe commentate?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao potresti farlo a mano e sarebbe molto utile  :Smile: .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' metti il driver vga? Metti nv, con il vga puoi avere solo una profondita' di 8bit

----------

## maninthebox1

```
(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xc4000004b0000000 e: 0xc4000004bfffffff correcting

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved! 
```

GLI STESSI ERRORI CHE AVEVO IO  :Very Happy: 

prova a dare un occhiata che c'è sicuramente qualcosa a riguardo! E' capitato anche a un altro ragazzo, però non ricordo come è andata a finire la cosa.

Intanto postami un 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11 gcc
```

Eee.... il file xorg.conf come lo generi? con xorgconfig o con xorg configure(non ricordo se è così, ma non lo uso mai  :Razz:  )

----------

## calvizia

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xc4000004b0000000 e: 0xc4000004bfffffff correcting
> 
> ...

 

con xorgcfg con X -configure con X - config /root/xorg.conf.new a mano......

----------

## calvizia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Perche' metti il driver vga? Metti nv, con il vga puoi avere solo una profondita' di 8bit

 

non ho messo vga....  :Embarassed:  .... e comunque quando edito a mano inserisco nvidia, perchè ho letto che altrimenti non posso sfruttare l'accelarazione dei driver nvidia ufficiali...  :Shocked:  .. credo....

----------

## Manuelixm

Per questi errori:

```
Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
```

guarda questo link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-284044-highlight-symbol+glxgetactivescreen.html

devi ricompilare xorg-x11 senza le use dlloader

Comunque ribadisco, la ricerca del forum non è un optional o un gingillo grafico  :Wink: 

----------

## calvizia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Per questi errori:
> 
> ```
> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
> 
> ...

 

già lo compilo senza..... anche io posso ribadire che la ricerca non è un option ma è fondamentale, visto che c'è già la soluzione senza "dover" aspettare che qualche amico cerchi con me di risolvere la situazione, il fatto è che non ho trovato la soluzione al problema, anche se sicuramente sarà qualche flag use di troppo, ma quale??

GRAZIEEE

----------

## maninthebox1

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con xorgcfg con X -configure con X - config /root/xorg.conf.new a mano......

 

Scusa ma che significa?! Eee...per la prossima volta... siccome è succeso già altre volte e questo non e un sms per favore scrivi le cose per intero  :Very Happy: 

CMQ tornando al tuo problema...spiegami quello che hai scritto e postami l'emerge che ti ho detto.

Il mio post sul tuo stesso problema l'ho ritrovato ma non ho parlato di questa cosa perchè l'avevo già risolta...CMQ ho seguito anche io il post che ti ha consigliato Manuelixm e ho risolto con quello. Oltre a togliere dlloader togli anche hardened (se l'hai messo).

ah devi ricompilare prima gcc e dopo xorg-x11.  :Smile: 

----------

## calvizia

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   
> 
> con xorgcfg con X -configure con X - config /root/xorg.conf.new a mano...... 
> 
> Scusa ma che significa?! Eee...per la prossima volta... siccome è succeso già altre volte e questo non e un sms per favore scrivi le cose per intero 
> ...

 

vedi sopra che ho già incollato il risultato del comando che mi hai chiesto, comunque ho compilato senza dlloader.

per sopra non è un sms, significa che ho cercato di fare la configurazione con 

xorgcfg

xorgconfig

X-configure

X - config /root/xorg.conf.new

e anche editanto il file a mano.

Scusa se sono stato poco chiaro....

----------

## X-Drum

beh nn ti offendere ma era poco chiaro, o forse è l'ora (almeno per me  :Razz: )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io inizierei a fare partire xorg con i driver non accelerati nv poi quando funziona cosi' provia a mettere il driver nvidia che e' accelelrato

----------

## calvizia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io inizierei a fare partire xorg con i driver non accelerati nv poi quando funziona cosi' provia a mettere il driver nvidia che e' accelelrato

 

Ho già provato, ma si manifesta il solito errore, compreso quello del mouse.

X-Drum,  :Razz:  non mi sono offeso  :Very Happy:  ... ma ti ho valuto spiegare bene...  :Smile:  Grazie...

qualcuno con amd64 e una scheda nvidia, potrebbe postarmi o mandarmi il suo xorg.conf ??

Grazie

 *Quote:*   

> tux root # X -configure
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> tux root # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 

Per semplificare post il risultato di due comandi.

----------

## X-Drum

eccolo spero che ti sia di aiuto:

devi rimuovere alcuni font da esso di sicuro,

e modificare le impostazioni del mouse (io ho un Logitech Mx500)

http://www.zerodev.it/public/xorg.conf

ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai il problema del mouse per questo motivo:

```
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse
```

Significa che non hai modificato come ti è stato detto, apri con vim, o nano, o quello che vuoi, /etc/X11/xorg.conf e modifica quello con:

```
Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Postaci un 

```
$ ls /dev/input
```

----------

## calvizia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Postaci un 
> 
> ```
> $ ls /dev/input
> ```
> ...

 

```
tux root # ls /dev/input

event0  event1  mice  mouse0

```

Io ho una tastiera cordless lx 700 della logitech... ora su USB, e credo di aver risolto almeno quel problema, di fatto ora ho questo errore

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) No devices detectd.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found
> ...

 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

       Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

        Option        "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

        Option        "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input1"

        Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "10"

        Option        "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

        Option      "Resolution" "800"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

    #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

      #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

     #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "6600"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1024x768"

                Virtual   1024 768

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ora devo risolvere il problema del rigo BusID?

 :Smile: 

sostituiendo nv con nvidia ora parte fluxbox con startx, ma non vedo comunque la freccia del mouse e non vedo i caratteri di fluxbox nel menu, e questo è il messaggio che da la console:

 *Quote:*   

> Using vt 7
> 
> (WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xc4000004b0000000 e: 0xc4000004bfffffff correcting
> 
> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
> ...

 

mah non ci capisco proprio nulla...

----------

## calvizia

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> eccolo spero che ti sia di aiuto:
> 
> devi rimuovere alcuni font da esso di sicuro,
> 
> e modificare le impostazioni del mouse (io ho un Logitech Mx500)
> ...

 

Ora provero a fare le prove con il file che mi hai inviato, tenete presente che non è agp ma pci-eXpress, e il chipset è nvidia.

GRAZIE

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a postare un:

```
genlop -i xorg-x11
```

mi interessa come è stato emerso. Per il resto non so io non uso fluxbox.

EDIT: genlop è da emergere se non l'hai installato.

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> tux root # genlop -i xorg-x11
> 
>  * x11-base/xorg-x11naging screen 0 using visual 0x21, depth 16
> 
> waiting for X server to shut down
> ...

 

ora l'ho emerso con -03, ma ho fatto anche con -02, se pensi che devo  fare qualche correzione.... dimmi pure

edit: all'avvio, di X, non compare il fantastico logo dei driver nvidia, immagino che non carica di driver nvidia....

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao se stai usando quella configurazione stai usando i "nv" che non hanno il logo.

Non ho capito una cosa ti funiziona ora xorg o no?  :Smile: 

----------

## maninthebox1

mi spiegheresti il motivo di quelle CFLAGS?

io uso -O2 -march=athlon64 ecc...-O3 forse è un po troppo spinto.

----------

## calvizia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao se stai usando quella configurazione stai usando i "nv" che non hanno il logo.
> 
> Non ho capito una cosa ti funiziona ora xorg o no? 

 

i file di configurazione sopra, è quello di base, e sostituendo come ho scritto nv con nvidia, ora parte xorg, ma non si vede il puntatore del mouse anche se il mouse lo posso utilizzare, oltre a quel problema in fluxbox non vedo i caratteri. 

per quanto riguarde -03, cercando informazioni sul mio sistema, ho letto i vari forum che è possibile usarlo senza alcun problema.... anche se prima avevo -02.

Grazie......

----------

## calvizia

allora riesco a vedere sia fluxbox che gnome, ma non vedo il logo nvidia all'avvio di X, inoltre non vedo il puntatore del mouse anche se è utilizzabile, (premetto che ho aperto un post apposito) inoltre sto cercando di applicare una pacth a xorg-x11 che però sinceramente non so a questo punto a cosa serve. nvidia-settings funziona, glxinfo funziona.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> allora riesco a vedere sia fluxbox che gnome, ma non vedo il logo nvidia all'avvio di X, inoltre non vedo il puntatore del mouse anche se è utilizzabile, (premetto che ho aperto un post apposito) inoltre sto cercando di applicare una pacth a xorg-x11 che però sinceramente non so a questo punto a cosa serve. nvidia-settings funziona, glxinfo funziona.

 

usi i driver nvidia e non vedi la schermata nvidia?

----------

## calvizia

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   allora riesco a vedere sia fluxbox che gnome, ma non vedo il logo nvidia all'avvio di X, inoltre non vedo il puntatore del mouse anche se è utilizzabile, (premetto che ho aperto un post apposito) inoltre sto cercando di applicare una pacth a xorg-x11 che però sinceramente non so a questo punto a cosa serve. nvidia-settings funziona, glxinfo funziona. 
> 
> usi i driver nvidia e non vedi la schermata nvidia?

 

esatto, o almeno credo... ho inserito in xorg.conf nvidia....

----------

## calvizia

Sembra proprio che le mie limitate capacità non mi permettono di usare gentoo.

Dopo mille prove, ho emerso xorg.x11 unstable, e sono riuscito a vedere il mouse, ora il problema si è però spostato su:

1) non mi carica il modulo nvidia

suggerimenti

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo che se non dai ulteriori informazioni sugli errori o su altro noi non possiamo aiutarti. Come fai a sapere che non carica i driver nvidia?

Prova a postare questo:

```
grep "NoLogo" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

mi baso su qualche post precedente, esisete anche la possibilità di editare i messaggi precedenti  :Razz:  .

----------

## calvizia

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo che se non dai ulteriori informazioni sugli errori o su altro noi non possiamo aiutarti. Come fai a sapere che non carica i driver nvidia?
> 
> Prova a postare questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bene il logo non lo vedo semplicemente perchè come detto nel post sopra non riesco a caricare il modulo nvidia all'interno del file xorg.conf visto che mi dà un errore che non può caricare il modulo nvidia.

----------

## cloc3

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Sembra proprio che le mie limitate capacità non mi permettono di usare gentoo.
> 
> Dopo mille prove, ho emerso xorg.x11 unstable, e sono riuscito a vedere il mouse, ora il problema si è però spostato su:
> 
> 1) non mi carica il modulo nvidia
> ...

 

Prima di avviare X dai:

```
lsmod|grep nvidia
```

Se l'output è negativo:

```

modprobe -v nvidia

startx

```

Se non riesce a caricare ancora il modulo, o non hai emerso i driver nvidia, oppure esiste qualche altro problema da verificare.

----------

## calvizia

```
tux root # lsmod|grep nvidia

nvidia               4049052  0 [permanent]

```

il modulo c'è...  :Sad: 

In effetti questo è l'errore

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) No drivers available.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

e questo è xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

----------

## cloc3

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti questo è l'errore
> 
>  *Quote:*   (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

C'è qualcosa di strano in tutto questo.

Intanto cambia "nv" con "nvidia".

Consulta anche http://www.nvidia.it/docs/io/17266/readme_linux_6629_it.txt

Fai un checking completo e poi, eventualmente riposta.

----------

## Burra

mi accodo al post perche' dopo aver aggiornato xorg e i driver nvidia l'altro giorno mi si e' presentato lo stesso sintomo! 

( amd64 3k+ , gf5200fx agp )

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) No drivers available. 

 

Allora sono tornato alle versioni vecchie :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av =nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 =nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1

 

che ho letto in un'altro post andare meglio delle ultimissime, ma non ho avuto esito positivo, sempre il medesimo errore...

il modulo e' caricato e tutto sembrerebbe a posto ( prima di aggiornare i driver nvidia andavano benissimo! )

Ora parte solo coi driver generici "nv", di partire con "nvidia" non ne vuole sapere!

accetto suggerimenti!

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a postare le parti essenziali di xorg.conf. Hai provato a rifare la configurazione di xorg tramite xorgconf?

----------

## Burra

si, l'ho rifatto piu' volte sia con xorgconf che a mano.

Col driver generico nv funziona, se lo sostituisco con nvidia e attivo le glx si presenta l'errore, ricambio e tutto parte, uso un driver standard vga e parte...

prima di aggiornare xorg con i driver nvidia andava benone.  :Sad: 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> nvidia               4052092  0
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Module section -- this  section  is used to specify
> ...

 

Questa e' la config che nn funziona, sostituendo ad nvidia nv o un driver generico tutto va...  :Sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a decommentare questa riga:

```
# ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules" 
```

e a editarla così:

```
ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules" 
```

----------

## Burra

Decommentando la riga e dando a mano entrambi i due percorsi che mi hai suggerito sbrodola di errori...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Cmq questo e' l'errore che mi continua a dare con driver nvidia ( la riga del path per i moduli l'ho ricommentata... )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> (II) Loading font FreeType
> ...

 

Uno xorg version in caso possa servire...

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
> ...

 

----------

## Manuelixm

Quello che intendevo io era mettere solo la seconda riga (intendevo editare la prima come la seconda), quindi nello xorg.con deve esserci solo questa:

```
ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"
```

----------

## Burra

Si, mi sono spiegato male, ho provato sia usando ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules" che ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules" ( non insieme  :Wink:   ) ma in entrambi i casi non mi trova + niente e da una marea di errori, tutto funziona tenendolo commentato e usando il driver nv generico...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Manuelixm

L'errore che vedo è solo questo:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

s ece ne sono altri prova a postarli, magari un:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

e assicurati di aver installato correttamente nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx  :Smile:  .

----------

## Burra

l'errore è "solo" quello, peccato che il problema sia tutto li!! sigh!!

nn so che fare!! l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' fare un downgrade di xorg  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

L'unica cosa che ti posso consigliare è ripercorrere passo passo quello riportato qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

e qui:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

